# Trouble finding speakers less then 2" deep



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

correct me if I say something incorrect...

b14 sentras can hold up to 6 3/4 inch speakers
Mounting depth is 2"

if thats true I'm having trouble finding anything bigger then 5 1/4 that has a mounting depth of >2"

I posted asking once before, I got a coupple of reccomendations but just want to be positive before I buy anything.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

good luck finding anything good thats thin, and not really expensive. I know Morel makes some shallow drivers....you are going to have to make spacers. B14's can take a 3/4" spacer without any modification at all


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah you can fit a .75" spacer, meaning you can use speakers that are 2.75" deep or less. You might even be able to fit a 1" spacer, which would let you run 3" deep speakers.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

for the doors check out infinity they make 2 way speakers that are shallow mount they fit perfectly in the doors and for the rear you also have to be careful (i know your talking about componnet speakers) but if you decided to get full range make sure eaither the tweeter/mid dosent come in contact with the deck or just modify the deck so the speakers sit on top of it then you dont need to worry about mounting depth and you wont lose any sound from the cone beeing under the rear deck


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

1 inch spacers wont fit in B14's


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

go to http://www.crutchfield.com and put your vehicle in then select location of speakers, they have a nice database about what speakers fit your car...prolly you'll want component speakers... Their prices suck but the support is good. I have 6 1/2 Type R's component in my doors even tho they say they won't fit, I trimmed the inside of the door panel a bit with an knife, you could trim a lot LOL as long as it doesn't show on the other side... and I used 1/4" spacers. Well my car's B13 not B14 so don't quote me on this.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

6002si








you may end up having to go full range in the front but the back you can get what ever you what. with a little imagination and a home depot near by you can put any size speaker back there in any position


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> 6002si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the exact speakers I was thinking about getting. I checked them out at circut city and they have great highs (subs in the trunk for lows)

doubble checked not the EXACT, but the 6002i, the SI would be a better fit, a little lower on power handling but still not a problem.
thanks alot


----------

